# Bolt On Demand UI



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I was wondering if any one had any pictures or screen captures of what On Demand looks like on the Bolt or any TiVo for that matter.

I never had access to it before.

Do you navigate it similar to the guide?

Is it similar to the 10 year old gemstar cable box UI which is just a folder structure and titles?

Is it similar to the X1 Box where you have cover art and titles played out in a apple tv like manner? 


Can you see similar programing On Demand, such as by Actor/Actress? 


Is fast forward disabled like on Cable Boxes?


Just wondering.

Guess I will find out when my Bolt Box comes on Friday.


----------



## shoe102879 (Mar 28, 2015)

The on demand through comcast works exactly the same on the bolt as it was using comcasts box


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

LoREvanescence said:


> I was wondering if any one had any pictures or screen captures of what On Demand looks like on the Bolt or any TiVo for that matter.
> 
> I never had access to it before.
> 
> ...


Bolt doesn't have any dedicated On Demand. It relies solely on third party apps like Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, etc.

Comcast has their On Demand available on the Bolt is that is who your provider is through.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

JoE 15 said:


> Bolt doesn't have any dedicated On Demand. It relies solely on third party apps like Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, etc.
> 
> Comcast has their On Demand available on the Bolt is that is who your provider is through.


Yes, Comcast is the provider and there on demand is available on TiVo here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

shoe102879 said:


> The on demand through comcast works exactly the same on the bolt as it was using comcasts box


As in the X1 or older Comcast boxes?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

LoREvanescence said:


> Yes, Comcast is the provider and there on demand is available on TiVo here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If that is what your question is regarding, then it'll look and function the exact same as if it was running off a Comcast box.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> Is it similar to the 10 year old gemstar cable box UI which is just a folder structure and titles?


I have Comcast, and it's as you described above. I haven't had a cable box in years, so I have no idea what the current UI is like, but this one screams 1990.

But it works, and on the very rare occasions when I use it, that's all I ask. Just work.

FWIW, it's the same interface on all three of my TiVos.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

astrohip said:


> I have Comcast, and it's as you described above. I haven't had a cable box in years, so I have no idea what the current UI is like, but this one screams 1990.
> 
> But it works, and on the very rare occasions when I use it, that's all I ask. Just work.
> 
> FWIW, it's the same interface on all three of my TiVos.


That's what I was afraid of.

On the newer Comcast X1 boxes they layout is more like netflix on a apple tv.

You have all your tiles with the cover and the name of the movie or show below the cover.

The X1 also lists suggestions from both on demand and the guide for similar movies or shows and by actors or actresses.

It gives a lot of suggestions and really merges on demand and the guide into one.

I have a feeling the on demand on the tivo is like a antiquated folder structure that's not tied into anything.

When you search for programs does the tiro guide at least tell you if it is available on demand?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> When you search for programs does the tivo guide at least tell you if it is available on demand?


Not sure, but I think it does. Seems to me sometimes when I am drilling down into a program, one of the menu choices is "Watch Now OnDemand".

I'm probably the wrong person to answer, as I only use OD when I screwed up and need to find a show. And that's maybe 1/2 a year. Someone who is a more frequent user needs to chime in.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> When you search for programs does the tivo guide at least tell you if it is available on demand?


Yes it does. Note though that although it can show it as available via XOD, you might not be able to watch it for free if you don't subscribe to the premium channel that it's currently airing on (Cinemax, etc).

Scott


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> Yes it does. Note though that although it can show it as available via XOD, you might not be able to watch it for free if you don't subscribe to the premium channel that it's currently airing on (Cinemax, etc).
> 
> Scott


I'm confused about this on my X1.

I have HBO and showtime Free for the life of my Bundle. I don't get Starz yet have access to all of Starz On Demand content.

From what I can tell, the X1 will give you "Watch" for what is available, "Ways To Watch" if you need the subscription to the channel and "Buy/Rent" for stuff you need to pay for.

I watched all kinds of stuff from Starz On Demand last month and they certainly never charged me for it.

Why would I have Starz On Demand but not Starz as part of my Cable Bundle?

What happens on the TiVo. Does it give you any indication if you need a subscription before watching? If not and you click on it what message does it give you if you don't have the subscription.

Also, does the TiVo show you what content you need to "Buy/Rent"?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> I'm confused about this on my X1.
> 
> I have HBO and showtime Free for the life of my Bundle. I don't get Starz yet have access to all of Starz On Demand content.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be able to view Starz On Demand if you aren't paying for the channel. You'd have to ask Comcast how you are able to watch it without paying for it. 



LoREvanescence said:


> What happens on the TiVo. Does it give you any indication if you need a subscription before watching? If not and you click on it what message does it give you if you don't have the subscription.
> 
> Also, does the TiVo show you what content you need to "Buy/Rent"?


I'll attach pictures in this post and the next to show you. Note that for the third picture I selected "See all options".


























Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

And here's what XOD shows when you don't subscribe to the channel.










And earlier you had asked what does XOD look like. This is what you get if you just open the app versus going through TiVo search.










Scott


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the screen shots.

That's very helpful.

The UI and tie in to the guide / suggestions is much better than I expected.

A little disappointed at the folder structure, but that was what I expected.

This is how the X1 boxes layout On Demand (images found on google rather than taking my own). Reminds me of Netflix on a Apple TV



















I was hoping the TV would have navigation of On Demand somewhat like this.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> You shouldn't be able to view Starz On Demand if you aren't paying for the channel. You'd have to ask Comcast how you are able to watch it without paying for it.


I think I know what the issue is, but not why.

I have HBO and Showtime as part of my uncle. Those are the linear channels I get.

But On Demand, I get HBO and Starz. If I try to play anything from Showtime On Demand it tells me that I'm not subscribed and won't let me watch it.

Very odd. Wonder how that mix up could happen.


----------

